# Uber shared my mobile number without my consent



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

Today I found two phones in my back seat. I took photos and sent them to UBER and asked them not to share my details with the rider, but they have shared it. To whom shall I complain about this?

Thanks


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Become_The_Best said:


> Today I found two phones in my back seat. I took photos and sent them to UBER and asked them not to share my details with the rider, but they have shared it. To whom shall I complain about this?
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry, BTB.

If there is one place, just one, on this planet that is the right place to complain about the selfish, irresponsible, childish or absurd, downright malicious or even spiteful actions of the Übes, this is it! Believe me, it is!

I for one, would love for you to let yourself go. Really let yourself go. Unburden yourself and allow your feelings, your true feelings to be released. Allow those feelings of hurt and resentment, disgust and repulsion towards the Übes to be shared here, and you will be welcomed with willing ears and open arms and hearts.

Disengage yourself from the obvious anger you feel, and reach out to us for a true and meaningful life as we collectively seek deliverance from the darkness and wickedness that is the Über helpdesk. Only by unencumbering yourself here, will you find the light and the true path to salvation.

May God help us all!!

.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks like your first experience in having to deal with our Ubernaut partners.

Just accept that this level of incompetence by them, also their complete diregard of your requests, is the normal level of service from them you can can expect in the future.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

ATF. With any luck they will storm Uber HQ. After playing pig squealing sounds for 3 days.


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah, i had a customer flick the car door open with force and slam it into a pole.
Partly my falt for parking there.

But anyway, the process started and uber replied to both me and the customer. 

I got the customer's reply from Uber. Sent the messages to the wrong person.
Replied, hey I'm not ment to get this.
Sent them into a panic, the thread was shut down and well, my door didn't get fixed and emails ignored.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> the darkness and wickedness that is the Über helpdesk


You're on it AGAIN, JG......


----------

